# Daemon Prince of Tzeentch Conversion



## TattooedGreenMan (Nov 4, 2008)

And now ladies and gents the photos you have all been waiting for. My conversion of a Balrog into a Daemon Prince of Tzeentch. And it's all about the flames baby. You can't see in the pictures real well but on his shoulder armor and his bracers are flame motifs and I have sculpted flames on his wing joints, in his left hand, elbows and knees. Any comments will be appriciated. Please be gentle this is my first attempt at sculpting GS all I did up until this point was fill gaps.
































































:victory:


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Very good. Can't wait to see it painted.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Wow that is quite cool. I have to wonder though, are the wings magnetized at all? If not, that is going to be a bitch to transport.


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Very good. Can't wait to see it painted.



I second that! The conversion is very good but I am looking forward to seeing it painted:victory:


----------



## Franko1111 (Jun 25, 2008)

wooh pure awesomeness:shok:


----------



## NurglingStomper (Jan 31, 2009)

Wow that is awesome! Really good job, and that neighboorhood looks real nice as well.


----------



## Liber Heresius (May 10, 2009)

Wow, I never even thought about using a Balrog for a Daemon Prince, but the conversion works so well. I love this guy, suitably flame-y and a nice use of gs. 



Damned Fist said:


> I second that! The conversion is very good but I am looking forward to seeing it painted:victory:


I third that, it'll look awesome painted!


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

Looking good TGM! Nice work on the sculpting!!! Now paint it up!!!!


----------



## AM. (Jun 16, 2009)

:shok: great DP, TGM.


----------



## TattooedGreenMan (Nov 4, 2008)

The Wraithlord said:


> Wow that is quite cool. I have to wonder though, are the wings magnetized at all? If not, that is going to be a bitch to transport.


Nope they are glued. I have already come to the realization that it is going to be a bitch to transport. But hey that is the price you pay.:victory:


----------



## TattooedGreenMan (Nov 4, 2008)

NurglingStomper said:


> Wow that is awesome! Really good job, and that neighboorhood looks real nice as well.


The "neighborhood" you are refering to is a small fountain park right outside the library that is about a block from my house. It is a good place to take full sun photos. Thanks for the comments.:victory:


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

Beautifully done! I wish I'd thought of it, but I might use it too now. :good:


----------



## TattooedGreenMan (Nov 4, 2008)

*double post*



Inquisitor Varrius said:


> Beautifully done! I wish I'd thought of it, but I might use it too now. :good:


Feel free. That is what this is all about stealing stuff from our friends.:victory:

I will be using this guy in a doubles tourney saturday. Hopefully he will intimidate the hell out of my opponants.LOL

Please don't double post. Just use the edit button and add the new thought


----------



## Jaxx23 (Apr 20, 2009)

wouldnt it have a staff instead of a blade since its Tzeenchy? other than that GREAT gs work on your DP i like it


----------



## TattooedGreenMan (Nov 4, 2008)

Jaxx23 said:


> wouldnt it have a staff instead of a blade since its Tzeenchy? other than that GREAT gs work on your DP i like it


Maybe if it was a greater Daemon but I think the blade is appropriate. It is far more appropriate than the whip that also came with it. I am thinking of giving that two my Bloodthirster.:victory:


----------



## Mud213 (Nov 20, 2008)

I think you did an excellent job with the flames. That all looks wonderful, but I think the beak looks a little goofy...Since I typically look at the face/helmet of a model first, I was a little dissatisfied with your spin on that. Knowing what comes on the sprues I see that all you did was use some "Tzeentchy" bits and made it into a little hat. Everything but the face is wicked awesome though!

Nice job with the green stuff on things that wasn't just gaps. I'm especially impressed since it's pretty symmetrical. I hope you become inspired some day to make a better face/crown out of green stuff.


----------



## TattooedGreenMan (Nov 4, 2008)

Mud213 said:


> I think you did an excellent job with the flames. That all looks wonderful, but I think the beak looks a little goofy...Since I typically look at the face/helmet of a model first, I was a little dissatisfied with your spin on that. Knowing what comes on the sprues I see that all you did was use some "Tzeentchy" bits and made it into a little hat. Everything but the face is wicked awesome though!
> 
> Nice job with the green stuff on things that wasn't just gaps. I'm especially impressed since it's pretty symmetrical. I hope you become inspired some day to make a better face/crown out of green stuff.


The Tzeentch bits you are refering to was actually inspired by a quote from the codex saying that sometimes the Daemon Prince will grow horns in the shape of the God's symbol that is why I chose those bits to form the horns. It actually looks much better in person.:victory:


----------



## Master Kashnizel (Jan 5, 2008)

This conversion is very nice! Great job!

Thanks,

-Master Kashnizel


----------



## TattooedGreenMan (Nov 4, 2008)

Master Kashnizel said:


> This conversion is very nice! Great job!
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> -Master Kashnizel


Thanks for the comments. I based coated this guy yesterday and will pick up the paintbrush very soon. He will be done in blues just like the rest of my Tzeentch Daemons.:victory:


----------



## Testarosa (Sep 24, 2008)

If I wanted to purchase those wings, is it possible and where would I buy them from? I'm a big fan of winged deamon princes, including yours.


----------



## Mud213 (Nov 20, 2008)

TattooedGreenMan said:


> The Tzeentch bits you are refering to was actually inspired by a quote from the codex saying that sometimes the Daemon Prince will grow horns in the shape of the God's symbol that is why I chose those bits to form the horns. It actually looks much better in person.:victory:


Interesting, which edition codex is that from? I feel I am missing a lot of fluff having only really read the latest one. I don't want to sidetrack this thread, but I can understand why you did that now. Good luck on the painting.


----------



## TattooedGreenMan (Nov 4, 2008)

Testarosa said:


> If I wanted to purchase those wings, is it possible and where would I buy them from? I'm a big fan of winged deamon princes, including yours.


Actually you can buy them off GW's site under wing bits.:victory:


----------



## TattooedGreenMan (Nov 4, 2008)

Mud213 said:


> Interesting, which edition codex is that from? I feel I am missing a lot of fluff having only really read the latest one. I don't want to sidetrack this thread, but I can understand why you did that now. Good luck on the painting.


It was either from the Daemons of Chaos army book (WHFB), The Warriors of Chaos (WHFB), The Hordes of Chaos (OOP WHFB), or the Chaos Daemons Codex (40K). I absorb a lot of info just do not know where I get it sometimes.:victory:


----------



## TattooedGreenMan (Nov 4, 2008)

I have started painting the monstrosity. I am having trouble deciding what color to paint the skin. I want to stay with blues and what color do you think I should paint the trim on the armor pieces? Silver or gold?


----------



## Mud213 (Nov 20, 2008)

I just painted my Tzeentchian Daemon Prince (for the most part) last week and I painted the skin white and did the blue wash over it, didn't turn out amazing but it was ok. I did rainbow colored wings. As for metalics, I painted them a combination of some things gold and others silver depending on what it was. I'll post a picture of mine once I'm done with it.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

TGM there is one issue with that, is the tourny at a local GW? because most official tournys will not allow you to use Lotr models for conversions, im pretty sure theres a little bit of legal bs that makes tournie rulers remove said Lotr models to keep GW from geting sued


----------



## TattooedGreenMan (Nov 4, 2008)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> TGM there is one issue with that, is the tourny at a local GW? because most official tournys will not allow you to use Lotr models for conversions, im pretty sure theres a little bit of legal bs that makes tournie rulers remove said Lotr models to keep GW from geting sued


No it was at the local game store. But as I understand it as long as it is a model made by GW then it can be allowed at official tourney. If that was the case then Forge World and Mordheim models would not be allowed. They are both made by GW so they are allowed. But I will call GW tomarrow to check for sure.:victory:


----------



## Son of Russ (Jun 1, 2009)

Wonderful piece of work! I love the flames and the greenstuff sculps are super....look forward to seeing the finished model. Also would like to hear the ruling on the GW model issue....keep up the great work, hope to see it soon!


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

TattooedGreenMan said:


> No it was at the local game store. But as I understand it as long as it is a model made by GW then it can be allowed at official tourney. If that was the case then Forge World and Mordheim models would not be allowed. They are both made by GW so they are allowed. But I will call GW tomarrow to check for sure.:victory:


yeah, but its the legal issues that GW gets in for people useing Lotr models in 40k, you know? atleast from what I remember. for big tournies is where it would come in, but at the same time, you have done enough conversion that even the Lotr freaks wont see it too much of the balrog in it so it should be fine, just making sure you check into it before you get there and cant use your new model


----------



## xiawujing (Mar 2, 2009)

I really like the look of this model! Post pics of a full paint job soon, please!


----------



## TattooedGreenMan (Nov 4, 2008)

I ma painting it as we speak. As soon as I finish it I will post pics. I did not get a chance to call GW today but I do not have to do anything until later tomarrow so I will call them.


----------



## TattooedGreenMan (Nov 4, 2008)

I talked with GW today and they said that as long as it doesn't resemble thie Balrog it should be OK. They have a deal with New Line Cinema. They also said that as long as no pictures were taken at the official GW tourney it shouldn't be an issue. They also said that they discourage the mix of 40K and WHFB with LoTR in tourney play.Oh well I wasn't planning on playing in an official touney anytime soon.


----------



## TattooedGreenMan (Nov 4, 2008)

I have finished my DP. Just as soon as I can post some pics I will. My photographer friend has been real busy with her family lately. So should be sometime this week.


----------

